# What's this lot worth?



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

What would this lot be worth per push? takes about 20 min, no ice control, no snow removal, plow before 8am after pretty much even an inch...

as you can see in the pic there is a single car drive to the north of the building, and then the lot to the south, normally only 2 cars to deal with, both parked close to the west side of the lower lot, then push the snow from the west of the big lower lot to the east...

thanks
Matthew


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

$90 per push in cleveland


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Should have given us a smaller picture from a little farther away...LOL I really can't tell.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry that was as close as google would let me zoom, and if I tried to blow it up in MS paint, it was getting pretty fuzzy

Matthew


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Runner;700124 said:


> Should have given us a smaller picture from a little farther away...LOL I really can't tell.


Exactly what i was thinking LOL.


----------



## 80sturgisrider (Dec 23, 2008)

$60.00 in easter indiana


----------



## kootoomootoo (May 11, 2000)

could find a 100 guys to do it for $50


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

Depends how much you need to make an hour. How about $9 per trip.

Due to such varying price bases by region the question should be how long will it take? Then multiply that by what your hourly figure is.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Don't know where in Ontario you are but here in Toronto I'd charge $80 for a one time no contract deal. If they were going seasonal I would charge about $800 for that size. I'm doing smaller parking lots that take me about 30 minutes at $1200


----------



## plownoob (Aug 14, 2008)

microsoft has a good mapping program. Just started messing with it. maps.live.com. It has a birds eye view that has a really clear perspective, if it's available for your area.


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

10 minute lot when empty, tops. $50-$75 depending upon trigger, pile location, type of business, location.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

I must be blind and not know much because I plow in Toronto and I can't bid that from that pic. I'm pretty sure it's more then 10 min to plow though.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll be needing atleast a $200 base price to fire up any equipment for that . 
I'd start from there . W h y are you leaving money on the table? It aint a driveway. 
Overhead.... insurance, material , manpower backup , w.c. , fuel , profit.



Salting ---$ each application


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

my min is $125.00

so 125


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

ontario026;699994 said:


> What would this lot be worth per push? takes about 20 min, no ice control, no snow removal, plow before 8am after pretty much even an inch...
> 
> as you can see in the pic there is a single car drive to the north of the building, and then the lot to the south, normally only 2 cars to deal with, both parked close to the west side of the lower lot, then push the snow from the west of the big lower lot to the east...
> 
> ...


whats your equipment list to get that parking lot done in 20 minutes doing a quality job


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

eshskis;708173 said:


> whats your equipment list to get that parking lot done in 20 minutes doing a quality job


3/4 ton silverado with a 8.5' SS Fisher ExtremeV.... and 20 min pretty much does it, and that is being quite easy on my truck too... Judging by some of the suggested bids and the above comment, I think some may be Over estimating the size of the lot... The single car drive to the north is single car wide, and 2.5-3 cars deep max, and the lower lot, is only single car deep on the left side, and 2 cars deep on the wide right side, probaly 24 cars would plug the lot solid... (you can see cars in the pic to judge size) plus the lot is empty when I do it, with the exception of 2 small cars in the far left of the lower lot, and I don't have to worry about that little corner when they are there... No shoveling, and no ice control etc.,,


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I would bid a nice round number like $60.00 for up to 4 inches. maybe 90 for 4.1 to 8 inches, and anything over 8.1 inches would be at 90 an hour. Of course thats a pipe dream for around my area, but I would think that woud be fair. I just don't get where people are able to make that kind of money for even a 30 minute plow job. Hey but you have to know where your numbers are for you to be able to profit. Insurance, labor, truck payments, and so on then figure out what kind of profit you have to make, and put a number on it.


----------



## eshskis (Dec 1, 2008)

ontario026;721904 said:


> 3/4 ton silverado with a 8.5' SS Fisher ExtremeV.... and 20 min pretty much does it, and that is being quite easy on my truck too... Judging by some of the suggested bids and the above comment, I think some may be Over estimating the size of the lot... The single car drive to the north is single car wide, and 2.5-3 cars deep max, and the lower lot, is only single car deep on the left side, and 2 cars deep on the wide right side, probaly 24 cars would plug the lot solid... (you can see cars in the pic to judge size) plus the lot is empty when I do it, with the exception of 2 small cars in the far left of the lower lot, and I don't have to worry about that little corner when they are there... No shoveling, and no ice control etc.,,


Oh ok looks bigger in the sat photo


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

It depends. What's the trigger? I'd be $60-80 per push for that job. Closer to $80, unless it was really convenient. Looks fairly easy.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

Another thing to think about is not just how long it takes you, but drive to and from the job.


----------



## ontario026 (Dec 22, 2008)

There's no real trigger, it gets done by about 7:30 AM any day of the week before the business opens, generally no need to return until the next morning before they open again, but plow it in the morning even if there was only an inch... pretty close by, no real detour to hit it...


----------



## yardatwork (Jan 21, 2009)

I would bid it at $40-$50 for 20 minutes in town with other jobs near by.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Most guys want a seasonal in my area. I bid on 25 plows. I agree 20 minutes tops. Anything you can push straight in is fast. A driveway goes for $400 here and it takes 5 minutes so I would say $1500, I might be high.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Sixty bucks is 180 an hour based on a 20 minute plowout. Sound like ya got a lot of opportunities for plowing at that site. If ya get lots of trips there and your next site is 5 mins away I wouldnt worry about travel time


----------



## cbriggs.pm (Dec 5, 2008)

i agree with RC2505
you want to get the job right? i would say between 60 and 75 a storm
100 bucks or more for an inch might be a little to agressive


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

ontario026;724702 said:


> There's no real trigger, it gets done by about 7:30 AM any day of the week before the business opens, generally no need to return until the next morning before they open again, but plow it in the morning even if there was only an inch... pretty close by, no real detour to hit it...


Since it is convenient, I think I would bid $60 or so. If he thinks that's high, you could even knock $5-10 off and still be doing good. If you have a $120 lot next door, then you could even lower it from there. It would just be icing on the cake.


----------



## Sealer People (Nov 16, 2008)

guys this is canada,,, CANADA $125 - $135 canadian for the plow of a 20 minute plow with no contract,,, on a contract, I would do it fr $400 per month,, especially if theres no salt.

Your truck is worth money,,,, so is your plow,,, so is insurance,,,
Quick question : when was the last time you went to your local mechanic for anything other than an oil change,, and spent less than $175 smackers ???

I say we, we work hard, we have time lines & deadlines, we carry tools, trucks etc etc,,,
They dont give a crap when we brake down, all they want is the lot cleaned,,,, so inturn,,,,
[email protected]%K'm & charge what your worth,,, being a nice guy doesnt pay your mortgage.

When you think about it, you can do 2 driveways, side by side, in 5 minutes & make $75 - 80$$. and you could do that in your own backyard. If your worried about pricing that lot whch takes 20 minutes plus your drive time less than $125,,,, then i would consider just sticking to houses.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Sealer People;738803 said:



> so inturn,,,,
> [email protected]%K'm & charge what your worth,,, being a nice guy doesnt pay your mortgage.
> 
> .


I agree 100%.


----------

